# How to Protect your Roofs?



## tridentroofing (Oct 1, 2009)

We are very much aware that global warming is an imminent threat to our world. It is slowly changing the world we live in; it is making the planet walk to its death. Because of this scientists and environmentalists all over the world are racing against time to reverse the effects of global warming by cutting down our carbon emissions which is the primary cause of global warming. A push towards sustainable energy is being pursued so that the world would not rely on fossil fuels anymore thus decreasing our carbon emission. 

There are numerous ways of how we can stop global warming. One way, is to reduce our carbon footprint. A carbon footprint is a measure of the impact our activities have on the environment, and in particular climate change. It relates to the amount of greenhouse gases produced in our day-to-day lives through burning fossil fuels for electricity, heating and transportation etc. A major step that we could do to reduce our carbon foot print is by having our homes powered by sustainable energy coming from our roofs. 


For years roofers like Trident Roofing are building roofs that are mostly dead space, with the only function of protecting us from the harsh weather but with groundbreaking technology roofers like Trident Roofing can empower our roofs to give us sustainable energy that can lower our carbon footprint.


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

Another ad for trident roofing why dont you guys erase this crap,it all sounds like it came straight out of a book,what moron would come to a roofers site and contribute such garbage!Global warming is a farce and so are you,the earths tempatures havnt changed in 10 years and are cooling but you think were idiots and are drinking the koolaid.Read about the stolen emails recently exposed the biggest fraud that global warming is and crap and trade is.


----------

